# Vegetarian BBQ solution



## onthedeck

We have a commercial BBQ catering company. I am desperately trying to find a vegetarian substitute for BBQ...What is easy to make and can be served along side pulled pork and chopped chicken that i can serve my vegetarian brethren instead of always doing veggie burgers...suggestions???????


----------



## placebo

Smoked Tofu?
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






How bout fish? Or Falafel? (sp)


----------



## rdknb

I like to slice eggplant dip in egg whites and then bread crunbs, I gril it but bet smoked would be good too.  put on kaiser roll and top with bermuda onion and hot mustard


----------



## pit 4 brains

Garden salad, pertater salad, macaroni salad, mac and cheese ( one of my personal favorites to pass up ), grilled corn on the cob, corn bread.

You can't please all the people all the time..


----------



## lugnutz

wow and I thought cooking for my wife was hard!  I'd just take a 3x4 poster of a cow crappin on the grass and ask which they want..the cow or the grass.

tofu might be your best bet  they have tofu hotdogs  mmmmmmmm..maybe not


----------



## Bearcarver

I don't blame you for wanting to get away from the Veggie Burgers.

A buddy brought a couple here, so his wife & daughter didn't have to eat meat. There were two left here when they went home. I gave them to my Lab. He looked up at me, as if to say "are you nuts?", and walked away. Anybody with a Lab knows how fussy they are! I chucked 'em out in the back yard. It took three days for the raccoons to eat them!

LOL---My Lab gave me the same look as he did the time I stopped him in the middle of a big water puddle in the driveway, and said, "Shadow----Sit!"

Bear


----------



## pit 4 brains

> It took three days for the raccoons to eat them!


 I would rummage through a few garbage cans before I'd eat one, that's for sure..


----------



## captsly

Those big mushrooms are supposed to be pretty good. Don't remember the name, but on the grill the wife says they have an almost meaty texture.


----------



## rdknb

captsly said:


> Those big mushrooms are supposed to be pretty good. Don't remember the name, but on the grill the wife says they have an almost meaty texture.


portabella


----------



## scarbelly

captsly said:


> Those big mushrooms are supposed to be pretty good. Don't remember the name, but on the grill the wife says they have an almost meaty texture.


You are talking about the fabulous Portabello mushroom - makes a great "burger" with some cheese and onions and the chopped stems - not cheap but really worth the effort and $$


----------



## captsly

Thems the ones!!!


----------



## chefrob

tofurkey!

gesundheit!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lugnutz

LMAO Rob


----------



## onthedeck

this was definitely the most entertaining list of responses..Thanks for the help..I'm thinking that either the portabellas or the eggplant wins!


----------



## brdprey

mmm grilled portabellas, crab stuffed .......omg awesome appetizers


----------



## coffee_junkie

Smoked green beans a little EVOO, garlic, salt, and pepper, I fed a vegan this and it was a big hit. You could also serve smoked vegitarian pizza. That wont work if they are vegan though.


----------



## Dutch

OTD-one of my relatives sent me a link for vegetarian ribz. Let me know if you're interested and I'll pm ya the link.


----------



## ak1

Vegetarian Ribz??
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Last I checked, I didn't find any vegetable with a rib cage


----------



## wildflower

just let them starve


----------



## sqwib

OnTheDeck said:


> We have a commercial BBQ catering company. I am desperately trying to find a vegetarian substitute for BBQ...What is easy to make and can be served along side pulled pork and chopped chicken that i can serve my vegetarian brethren instead of always doing veggie burgers...suggestions???????


My wife has a recipe for a Chili.

Its made with crumbled soy protein or something like that, it is really good, if you're interested I will get hold of the recipe.

Vegan or Vegetarian?


----------



## new2que

OnTheDeck said:


> this was definitely the most entertaining list of responses..Thanks for the help..I'm thinking that either the portabellas or the eggplant wins!


My family (as an appetizer only!) will make a stuffin outta cream cheese, a little tony c's and cavenders, and pack the tops of those portabellos with it.  then we dust a little more Cs and Cavenders on top and smoke away!  The are great as is, i bet they'd be good on a bun too!

Actually, you can see some of them in the bottom left hand corner of my profile picture. next to the yardbirds.


----------



## jirodriguez

Well first you have to field dress the vegetarian, then seperate out the various chunks you want to BBQ. I suggest a good flavorfull rub the night before because they can be a littel gamey unless you have manged to find one that is grain finished. Smoke with a mixture of apple wood and hickory, and don't forget to mop regullarly since they are obviously on the lean side being vegetarian and all.

Serve with a side of fava beans, and some chianti! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






(.... oh! Is that not what you meant by Vegetarian BBQ Solution?)


----------



## mballi3011

Dutch I'm thinking that the vegetarian ribs don't they call them the McRib. Now the tofurkey is too funny thereRob. Now for the real food I would go with the portabella burger or the eggplant does sound really good but maybe rolling them with something good is also a really good choice too.


----------



## pops6927

I use soy in conjunction with other ingredients for frankfurters, but the soy I have is not the Textured, it's finer milled like a very fine powder.   I am interested in getting some for a meat substitute for such things as chili; where do you obtain this coarser type?


----------



## sqwib

Morning star farms vegetable crumble sold at ACME

Here is a link on the company


----------



## oldschoolbbq

I like to play around with the people in our Family that are Vegans
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, but they deserve good food too
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





So when they come over I do local in season veggies and fruit.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Summer squash is great smoked, then you have the Corn,Eggplant,Asparagas,leafy Mustard or Turnup Greens all taste great smoked.Then I go to the fruit for dessert.Smoked Peaches are to die for,and fresh Pineapple is nice.Most the time I don't glase them with sugar or anything, just a bowl of vanilla Yogurt with some honey to did in.They have a good time,but us Carnivores are doin' the Caveman thingy
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Be nice to the Vegans and ,


----------



## blackpacker

I really got the grilling bug when I was a vegetarian back in college, and it taught me alot.

The best tool in the world for the vegetarian grill is one of those BBQ woks/ grilling pans.

Fallafel (Chick Pea patties) can be done on foil with indirect heat.

In the grill pan, cherry tomatoes, zucchini, green peppers, crook neck squash and asparagus are wonderful to grill, just try to keep everything uniform in size. 

Apple slices take the taste of apple wood and cider smoke VERY well, and are great if dusted in brown sugar.

Pre-cooked brown rice with rasins, chopped pine nuts and minced onion / garlic make a great stuffing for bell peppers, if slow cooking. If you want to really show off, use Quinoa or polenta instead and stuff it inside a winter squash, like acorn (smoke for 2-3 hours at 200-250), you will have to keep adding vegitable broth though, since the squash soaks up so much liquid. Add a few drops of bourbon now and again for a distinct and intricate flavor.

Using a pyrex or cast iron pan for a vegetarian black bean chili-queso never failed to impress the carnivores, but can be hell to clean up if overheated.

Portebello mushrooms marinated in basalmic italian dressing or BBQ sauce are great too, especially topped with provelone of smoked gouda. Make sure to add a touch of oil or cooking spray to your grill, as they stick pretty bad if you don't.


----------



## blackpacker

Oh god, and I almost forgot because they are so out of season, but grilled or smoked, asparagus is out of this world! Just soak in olive oil for an hour or so, then season with salt/pepper/garlic and grill or smoke until tender. You can't go wrong!


----------



## northern greenhorn

Some great responses for sure, but here's my .02, what about a smoked vegetarian lasagna, might be good, I'd have to add some meat for myself, but to each his own.


----------



## dale5351

I have a number of vegetarian recipes in my recipe data base.  None of them are using a smoker, although some can use a grill.   There are many others that would be good to serve, and would be appreciated.  Here come three that I picked out for you to consider.  As with any recipe, read it, adapt it to suit yourself.

MMMMM
Recipe via Meal-Master (tm) v8.05
 
      Title: Bean Loaf/Bean Burger
 Categories: Vegetarian, Burger
      Yield: 1 servings
 
      1 c  Regular Oat meal; dry
    3/4 c  Water
      1 lb Can of beans, drained*
      1 c  Carrot; chopped
    1/2 c  Onion; finely chopped
    1/4 c  Green pepper; finely chopped
    1/8 c  Bran
    1/4 c  Wheat germ
    1/3 c  Dry potato buds of flakes
      1    Egg
    1/8 ts Garlic powder
    1/8 ts Pepper
    1/4 ts Orenago
    1/4 ts Basil
    1/4 ts Thyme (or Rosemary)
    1/4 ts Ground sage
      4 ds Taabasco; to taste
 
  *Use butter beans, great northern, or white kidney beans. Fava Beans
 
  Oats, beans and carrots make this deliciously spiced loaf a real high
  fiber meal.  Try it hot for dinner and have the leftovers in a
  sandwich the next day.
 
  For Loaf:
 
  Preheat oven to 375
 
  Lightly oil a 5 x 8 loaf pan or spray with nonstick cooking spray.
 
  Place oats and water in small bowl and let stand 15 minutes.  Place
  beans in a large bowl, mash with a fork.  Add remaining ingredients.
  Mix well with fork making sure that spices are evenly distributed.
   Add oats to  bean mixture.  Mix well.  Press firmly into prepared
  pan.  Bake 1 hour and 15 mins to 1 hour 30 mins.
 
  Invert onto serving plate.  Let stand 5 min before slicing.
 
  Burgers:
 
  Following mixing directions above.  Make into regular size burger
  patties (I use 1/4 burger press). Lightly oil non stick fry pan and
  fry over med heat for approx. 8 minutes per side or until browned and
  crisp.  Then place in preheated 300 degree oven for 20 to make sure
  inside of burger is set.
 
  Made 7 good sized burgers.
 
  Next time I will try V8 instead of water for a variation.
  Spices can be changed for cajun, indian, mexican
  Source:  Oat Cuisine, 1989 Bobbie Hinman, Prima Publishing Rocklin CA
  Adapted from Cooking Echo
   
MMMMM
 
MMMMMRecipe via Meal-Master (tm) v8.05
 
      Title: Many Bean Stew
 Categories: Stew, Beans, Vegetarian
      Yield: 6 servings
 
      1    Onion; chopped
      1 tb Oil
      2    Cloves garlic; chopped
  1 1/2 ts Paprika
    1/2 c  Pinto beans
    1/2 c  Northern beans
    1/2 c  Kidney beans
    1/2 c  Red lentils
      5 c  Water
      1    Bay leaf
      1 ts Celery seed
      1 ts Dill weed
      2 ts Salt
    1/4 ts Black pepper
      1    Knorr Vegetarian Bol. Cube
      2 c  Potatoes; cubed   with
    1/2 c  Carrots; etc. your choice
 
  Rinse beans, cover with water and bring to a boil, let boil two
  minutes. Remove from the heat, cover and let stand for one hour.
  Drain off that water.
 
  Saute onion, garlic in oil along with paprika.
 
  Put all ingredients in slow cooker, and simmer on high for about 4
  hours.
 
MMMMM
 
MMMMMRecipe via Meal-Master (tm) v8.05
 
      Title: Rae's Vegetarian Chili
 Categories: Vegetarian, Easy, Tested
      Yield: 13 Cups
 
      4 ea Cloves garlic, minced
      1 c  Onions, finely chopped
    1/2 c  Red bell pepper fine chopped
    1/2 c  Celery, finely chopped
      3 tb Olive oil
     28 oz Can diced tomato with juice
      8 oz Can tomato sauce
      6 oz Can tomato paste
     12 oz Beer (Not Dark)
      4 tb Chili power or to taste
      1 tb Mustard powder
      1 ts Dried oregano
    1/2 ts Black pepper
  1 1/2 ts Ground cumin
    1/8 ts Hot pepper sauce
      2 ea 15 oz can black beans
           -NOT drained
      1 ea 15 oz can garbanzo beans
           -Drained/rinsed
      1 ea 15 oz can pinto beans
           -Drained/rinsed
      2 ea 15 oz cans kidney beans
           -NOT drained
      1 ea 15 oz can Cannelli beans
           -Drained/rinsed
      1 ea 15 oz can whole corn
           -NOT drained
MMMMM
FINISHING TOUCH      3 tb Brown sugar
MMMMM
GARNISH           Fresh cooked macaroni
           Finely diced onions
           Shredded Mexican blend
           OR
           Shredded cheddar cheese
 
  In large sauce pot, saute garlic, onion, bell pepper and celery in oil
  until translucent.
 
  Add canned diced tomatoes (undrained) tomato sauce, beer, tomato
  paste, and the spices, and hot sauce.
 
  Stir in the various beans and bring mixture to a boil.  Reduce heat
  and let simmer for 30 to 40 minutes.
 
  When you turn off the chili pot, stir in 3 teaspoons of brown sugar.
  Stir well so it dissolves.
 
  Variation of Rae's Vegertarian Chili  at Allrecipes.com.
 
  We made this for my son's move to new house. Everyone liked this chili
  ~ even the meat eaters.  Will make again.
 
MMMMM


----------



## meateater

Bearcarver said:


> It took three days for the raccoons to eat them!


Should have rolled a trash can down the driveway, they would have come running.


----------



## jeffesonm

I'll second the portabello mushrooms... we chop up some little slivers of garlic and parmasean cheese and stick them into the gill side of the shroom, then marinade them in balsamic dressing, garlic and basil for an hour or two.  We usually grill them as a side dish but they would probably make a good main course for a vegetarian.... smoked gouda was a good suggestion above.


----------



## beer-b-q

[h2]*You could always put a sign by the food....*[/h2]
http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/Joke Photos/?action=view&current=58708231660444.jpg   *OR*      http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/Joke Photos/?action=view&current=58708231660087.jpg       *OR*   http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/Joke Photos/?action=view&current=58708231663299.jpg


----------



## dale5351

There are some who are mostly vegetarian, but will eat fish.  For them, smoked fish (any type) is a good choice.


----------



## dick foster

How about a loaded revolver, a nice big bottle of sleeping pills and fresh pack of razor blades? LOL

Like oil and water, BBQ and vegetarians are simply diametrically opposed concepts and one should never attempt to mix them.


----------



## jirodriguez

> Pre-cooked brown rice with rasins, chopped pine nuts and minced onion / garlic make a great stuffing for bell peppers, if slow cooking. If you want to really show off, use Quinoa or polenta instead and stuff it inside a winter squash, like acorn (smoke for 2-3 hours at 200-250), you will have to keep adding vegitable broth though, since the squash soaks up so much liquid. Add a few drops of bourbon now and again for a distinct and intricate flavor.
> 
> LOL... a friend of my moms was trying to be helpfull when my younger sister was born. So she offered to come over and cook dinner one night for me and my step dad while my mom was in the hospital. The friend was a vegetarian, which we were fine with..... till she plopped a bowl of plain Quinoa down in the middle of the table... heh-heh. We were trying to be nice and eat some, but Quinoa with no seasonings just cooked in water is kinda like trying to eat cous-cous mixed with that school paste.... but with less flavor. We tried to get the cat to eat it under the table.... no go.


----------



## smoke_chef

Lugnutz said:


> I'd just take a 3x4 poster of a cow crappin on the grass and ask which they want..the cow or the grass.


That's freaking funny!!! 

Now, all joking aside. I'm a card carrying member of P.E.T.A. and I'm proud of it. Here at the organization of People Eating Tasty Animals we believe all critters deserve an equal opportunity to be served up in it's most tasty way. In most cases, that means spending some time in a smoker. However, grills... frying pans, ovens and the like are all good options too. I got to go... my neighbor asked me to watch his cat while he was out of town. Where did that little critter go? "Here kitty kitty kitty"


----------



## smoke_chef

JIRodriguez said:


> Well first you have to field dress the vegetarian, then seperate out the various chunks you want to BBQ. I suggest a good flavorfull rub the night before because they can be a littel gamey unless you have manged to find one that is grain finished. Smoke with a mixture of apple wood and hickory, and don't forget to mop regullarly since they are obviously on the lean side being vegetarian and all.
> 
> Serve with a side of fava beans, and some chianti!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (.... oh! Is that not what you meant by Vegetarian BBQ Solution?)


I like this solution. Too funny!!

I was going to have some co-workers over once and one them was one of them there fruity people. Oh... don't get your drawers in a ruffel... I'm not calling anyone names. I mean she was a fruit and veggie person. I didn't have any idea what it would be but I told her not to worry. I'd come up with some sort of veggie dish I could throw in the smoker. She said she wouldn't even eat veggie food that came from a smoker or any other cooking device/container that had EVER had meat in it. Good freaking night. Some people!!


----------



## dick foster

You slipped and put crab in there. Crab is still meat, even the little ones someone might give you. LOL


----------



## dick foster

LOL I was thinking of going there but decided not to and took the other turn instead.


----------



## dick foster

LOL Too funny!


----------



## chefrc

*Veggie Sandwich*
These are great and good for you.

2 tablespoons of butter
1 yellow bell pepper cut into short thin strips
2 cloves of minced garlic
1 lb sliced portobello mushrooms
1 loaf of cheesy Italian bread
4 large romaine lettuce leaves
1 medium tomato sliced thin
1 red onion sliced thin
provolone cheese
1 ripe avocado sliced thin
mustard, mayo, or horseradish sauce
 
Melt butter over medium heat in large skillet, cook bell peppers 4 minutes. Stir in mushrooms and garlic, until peppers are tender and liquid from mushrooms evaporates (6 minutes). Remove mushrooms and peppers from pan. Dip bread into pan to soak up left over garlic and butter. .Layer lettuce, tomato, and onion over bottom half of loaf. Top with mushroom mixture, cheese and avocado and your favorite spread.You may subsitute the Avacodo with fried Eggplant or fried Squash/ Zuchini and it's just as good.


----------



## chefrc

*Veggie Sandwich*
These are great and good for you.

2 tablespoons of butter
1 yellow bell pepper cut into short thin strips
2 cloves of minced garlic
1 lb sliced portobello mushrooms
1 loaf of cheesy Italian bread
4 large romaine lettuce leaves
1 medium tomato sliced thin
1 red onion sliced thin
provolone cheese
1 ripe avocado sliced thin
mustard, mayo, or horseradish sauce
 
Melt butter over medium heat in large skillet, cook bell peppers 4 minutes. Stir in mushrooms and garlic, until peppers are tender and liquid from mushrooms evaporates (6 minutes). Remove mushrooms and peppers from pan. Dip bread into pan to soak up left over garlic and butter. .Layer lettuce, tomato, and onion over bottom half of loaf. Top with mushroom mixture, cheese and avocado and your favorite spread.You may subsitute the Avacodo with fried Eggplant or fried Squash/ Zuchini and it's just as good.


----------



## chefrc

*Portabella Burgers*
Tired of the same old burgers? Portabellas can ,in my eyes replace Beef all together. This is a great summer time recipe and is really easy.

Portabella Caps
Butter

Wipe with a damp cloth and clean out all the black stuff inside of the caps. I prefer to keep the black in mine. But that's just me. Brush with a little butter. Fire up the grill. Now these won't take long so keep an eye on them. Leave them on until you feel they are done to your liking. I like mine with a little bite left. Pull them off and you are ready to go. Just put them on buns. Below is a list of things I have eaten on them. And they are great.

Sliced Cheese melted in the cap
Blue Cheese and shaved ham for a Black and Bleu (Not Veggie though)
Swiss and turkey (Turkey is not veggie)
Tomato
Lettuce
Onion ,Grill these with the the caps then put inside with some cheese and put back on the grill. Yum!!
Feta and sun dried tomato
Any condiment you put on a burger, Mustard Mayo, You get it
Peppers
Serve with whatever you have Burgers with. Of Course I like to eat them like a steak. 
Grill the caps with the inside down first and when you flip them over fill them with your goddies and finish off. You can also soak them in Italian Dressing for an hour or so before putting on the grill for a little added seasoning


----------



## pokey

Isn't bacon in a food group all by itself?

And why wouldn't vegetarian pizza work for a vegan?


----------



## chefrc

*Portabella BBQ*

10-12 Portabella Mushrooms

Your favorite BBQ Sauce

1 onion Sliced in quarters 

2 Celery ribs diced

Some EVOO

Rub the shrooms and onion with EVOO and smoke on the smoker / Grill long enough to get some smoke , but not completely done. Dice the onion ,celery fine and cut the shrooms in long strips. Have your favorite BBQ sauce already heated in a crock pot. Add everything in and cook on high for 3-4 hours. Try and keep the shrooms a little firm and this makes a good BBQ. Serve on buns with pickles and cole slaw.


----------



## bravery

Scarbelly said:


> captsly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those big mushrooms are supposed to be pretty good. Don't remember the name, but on the grill the wife says they have an almost meaty texture.
> 
> 
> 
> You are talking about the fabulous Portabello mushroom - makes a great "burger" with some cheese and onions and the chopped stems - not cheap but really worth the effort and $$
Click to expand...

So when you're making the Portabello burgers with all the fixings (cheese, onions, etc.) do you add mushrooms?  lol

But seriously... those portabello mushroom are really tasty. As far as a meat substitute ... portabello mushroom or egg plant are the things that come to mind.

Brad


----------



## meateater




----------



## ethanparker

I am office going girl and I spent lots of my time in the office. In the evening I feel very tired and I find very hard to make dinner. Please suggest me vegetarian bbq recipes that are simple with minimum time of preparation.


----------



## smokey mo

ethanparker said:


> I am office going girl and I spent lots of my time in the office. In the evening I feel very tired and I find very hard to make dinner. Please suggest me vegetarian bbq recipes that are simple with minimum time of preparation.




I would start with Google...

This is the first entry after typing vegetarian meal forum...

http://dailyburn.com/forums/diet_and_nutrition/topics/vegetarian_meals

Good luck,


----------



## smokey mo

As for an idea on the bbq.  Costco sells a black bean burger patty that is very tasty.  Smoked or grilled with onions and a slab of ripe (pardon the pun) Beefsteak tomato and we are in business.  Drizzle EVOO and Balsamic vinegar and Crushed Black Pepper....hunger gone.

Good luck.

As a side note I have a friend that is Eskimo and vegetarian...seal blubber sent her over the edge i guess.


----------



## chef willie

salmon, salmon burgers, crab cakes come to mind. It's hard to please them sometimes. I was head cook at a Natural Foods joint for 2 years and the last straw was dealing with vegans. One hippy told me she wouldn't eat honey 'because bees have a face'....WTF. They also have something called Tempeh, I think/barely remember. Pressed soy beans in like 12x12 sheets that can be marinated and grilled.


----------



## chef willie

Chef Willie said:


> salmon, salmon burgers, crab cakes come to mind. It's hard to please them sometimes. I was head cook at a Natural Foods joint for 2 years and the last straw was dealing with vegans. One hippy told me she wouldn't eat honey 'because bees have a face'....WTF. They also have something called Tempeh, I think/barely remember. Pressed soy beans in like 12x12 sheets that can be marinated and grilled.


Crap....just noticed the start date of this thread....got bumped up by a newbie (no offense)


----------



## lovinspoonful

A good percentage of vegetarians eat fish, but that's not a commercial solution since you can't tell in advance what kind of vegetarian you're dealing with. Tofu does present some options because it takes on the flavors of marinades and smoke pretty well. You could brine and rub a block of it, lmao.

Seriously though, my daughter is a vegetarian and she is perfectly content eating the sides that I make and she does, thankfully, eat fish. She calls tofu one of those "necessary evils" of being vegetarian. No one really likes it but it's protein...

I think the best solution is a bean and grain salad of some sort. It makes a complete protein and you can serve it to non-vegetarians as well. One of my favorites is cannellini beans and wild rice with garlic and fresh sage. Toss with a bit of EVOO, good salt and pepper, and a dash of white wine vinegar. There is never any left over.


----------



## venture

If you have vegetarians in Ga, send them to CA.

I wouldn't like that much, but I am used to dealing with those idiots anyway.  God help us all for the idiots in the world.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## eman

Easy solution,

 I am considered the ahole of the family . i will invite you over for steaks, ribs, chicken ,pig or seafood .Whatever i am smoking / grilling / cooking.

 No i won't cook hot dogs or burgers or tofu or veggie burgers just because you are your kids are picky eaters.

 I will tell you what's on the menu and if you don't want it, STAY YOUR BUTT AT HOME!!!!

  I married a lady that eats and cooks like i do. we raised our son the same way. Used to have a friend that let her kids dictate what they ate. Both kids were raised on mac an cheese and hot dogs. we quit inviting them over when we got tired of hearing her kids  whine and her gripe because i wouldn't cook for her 2 brats.

 The only 2 folks that i would cook special items for (My parents) are both passed on.

  If you want to bring something that you want to eat ,already cooked be my guest.

 i will gladly let you use the microwave to heat it up or let you use the grill after i am finished.

 If i invite you over to eat and you have a food allergie ,It is your responsibility to let me know and i will let you know if i can acomadate you .

 Don't wait till you show up and start telling me ,i can't eat this and that.. I DON"T CARE!!!

 We are considered great host and are very friendly people , But, i  believe in the saying my mom had . There's food on the table , eat it or go hungry!

Off my soap box now...


----------



## SmokinAl

Well said!


----------



## meateater

My meals were vegetable eaters.


----------



## nated

My wife whom is a vegetarian asked me to make this for her and it really does taste pretty good.


----------

